# Autoglym complaint against Diamondbrite and GardX



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't know if this has been posted already but it might be of interest.

Basically, Autoglym have complained that Jewelultra (Diamondbrite) and Gard X have misled customers by claiming that their paint protection delays the etching effect of bird lime. Complaint was upheld.

http://www.am-online.com/news/2013/8/8/paint-protection-firms-told-to-withdraw-unsubstantiated-claims-on-brochures-and-websites/33409/

I thought ALL manufacturers made that claim. Don't they?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw something a few weeks back about this, I think they've started a war!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

SystemClenz said:


> I saw something a few weeks back about this, I think they've started a war!!


I think you may be right! This info was passed on to me by Supagard, so the word is spreading and fists are up, I think.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Brilliant! I love this sort of stuff!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol, like a bit of argy bargy, do ya?
Will be interesting to see how far it goes.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hell yeah! Ill be watching this


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

If I hear more I will keep you posted then


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will be nosey with this ha


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Well done Autoglym for bringing this up.....but I'm sure you may have opened up a can of worms.
Your own product Lifeshine stipulates that it "Protects" against industrial fallout. This aswell could be classed as pure bull.(IMO) Have you actually conducted real life tests to prove this and not just "Lab" tests? I've yet to come across a car more than a few months old that doesn't have some kind of contamination whether from brake dust, railway dust or the like. This isn't just aimed at your product either, the market is littered with wild claims from most Valeting/Detailing protective product resellers whether they are Waxes, Polymer or Nano sealants. If the car lives outside and is driven daily and not a test panel or car living in a lab then I'd like to see a product that truely lasts as long as stated, protects against not only bird lime damage but actually resists Industrial fallout.

Have you also "Mislead" Customers?


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

A can of worms indeed! Come on Supagard.....


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

SystemClenz said:


> A can of worms indeed! Come on Supagard.....


Big Huge can of worms.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep, very interesting


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Should be interesting. We could all say it, but AG have the legal clout to back it up  I dare say they've crossed the t's and dotted the i's before playing this card


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

An end to these so called life long products?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

It passed through the forum without much notice the first time

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315442


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It often seems to be the case that when a firm loses against the ASA many seem to say they will commission independent research to show the ASA was wrong. Presumably, they had the chance prior to the ASA verdict to show their evidence which in this particular case the ASA rejected. No doubt if the firms can show Autoglym and the ASA were wrong, they will not be shy about publishing their results


----------

